# make fetchindex for quarterly ports



## chrcol (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi guys

First time using quarterly ports tree, fetched via svn, updated ports (they were not updated for a while so none had to be downgraded).

I thought all was good until I ran `pkg version -ovL '='`

This seemed to show available versions as an update based on HEAD.

I suspect the `make fetchindex` I ran might be the cuplrit and that only works on head?

So I deleted the index files and ran `make index`

But that ends with `make_index: /usr/ports/astro/google-earth: no entry for /usr/ports/graphics/linux-f10-dri` and I have a 0 byte INDEX file.

Whats the way to get this working as expected?


----------



## chrcol (Aug 31, 2020)

Seems the problem was fc10 was defined in make.conf for linux version, I removed it as I dont use that anymore anyway, and now the index builds fine, but it is extremely slow, so I would still appreciate feedback if there is a way for the index to be fetched.


----------



## chrbr (Aug 31, 2020)

The INDEX file can be always 2-3 days ahead of the package repositories. If you really like to track down things please check /usr/ports/Makefile. Around line 75 is a target `fetchindex`. There are variables as included from /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.subdir.mk. I have not tired to follow that path. But may be this should answer your question.


----------

